# to be expected: promesse by Cacharel!



## Sanne (Sep 8, 2005)

I love the perfumes from cacharel, and I just saw new perfume and the bottle in a magazine, I don't know is it's out yet. it looks sweet, and light it's a light pink bottle. according to the magazine it a light floral and fruity scent...

does anybody know anything for me, like release date, or did anyone try it???
TIA!
xxx Sanne


----------



## Shawna (Sep 8, 2005)

The add in a mag I just saw said it was being released in the fall.  Hopefully that means sooner than later.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw it in my Sephora when I was there this weekend so maybe it will be released where you are soon.

It's very girly and pretty and soft - I really like it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

That one? I like Amor Amor, but never bought it. I might look into it again when I go shopping next weekend.

Is the Amor Amor Eau Fraiche better then the Amor Amor? I never smelled that one before.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

That one? I like Amor Amor, but never bought it. I might look into it again when I go shopping next weekend.

Is the Amor Amor Eau Fraiche better then the Amor Amor? I never smelled that one before._

 






yes it is!

I didn't like amor amore, it smells like I rubbed a grapefruit onto my skin, and it too strong. It'gives me a headache. I saw amor amor fraiche too once but I was never really tempted to try it. does anyone have other thoughts one that one?


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

I smelled it today!!!!

it's a light scent, and I like it. It's not that special to me, but it smells nice enough for me to wear daily.


----------

